# Obrea Gain app ebikemotion



## samiam (4 Aug 2020)

What is the purpose of 'sensibility' setting, the scale is 0 to 10?


----------



## Specialeyes (5 Aug 2020)

It should read ‘sensitivity’ and I think it controls how responsive the bike is when you have it paired with a Bluetooth heart rate monitor: you can set the level of assist to change with your heart rate so it tries to keep you at a maximum heart rate.

incidentally, do you like Green Eggs and Ham?😀


----------



## samiam (6 Aug 2020)

samiam said:


> What is the purpose of 'sensibility' setting, the scale is 0 to 10?


It reads 'sensibility', crazy, yes, and I don't think it has anything to do with my heart monitor. I think it has to do with the motor/battery put out. 
The 3 settings, when either is on will last for just a few seconds to maybe a half minute or until I stop peddling, then the assist kicks off.


----------



## Specialeyes (6 Aug 2020)

It's directly under the 'enable auto assist' button, right?
If that's the one, it controls how much the assist reacts to your heart rate. If you turn off 'auto assist' does it disappear?








The assist cuts out at 15.5mph (roughly - depending on your wheel/tyre diameter), and of course when you stop pedalling as it's pedal-assist, not an electric motorbike. It will pretty much match your power output watt-for-watt until you reach 15.5mph, so you might not feel any assist at all when rolling on the flat. It really kicks in when going up hills, as it will give you up to 250w of power provided you're doing the same. If you're pedalling lightly, then the assist will also be light.

The controls for how the bike reacts in each of the 3 power levels come under 'engine maps' which only appears when you have your phone paired with a bike and the bike switched on.


----------



## Specialeyes (6 Aug 2020)

Or, tl;dr

Last line of the 'settings' section on this page.

_"Sensitivity adjusts how quickly bike increases or decreases assist according to heart rate."_


----------

